# What jacket should I get?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey I'm really wanting to get a new jacket. I really like some of the burton lines out right now, but would like to know what else is pretty good. I have the 06 Standard ROnin Jacket right now and have been really pleased with it. I guess i was wondering if there are other jackets out there from other brands (686, volcom,etc.) that are similar to that ronin 

thanks


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

that is a very good jacket
k2 makes sweet gear, because marmot makes them
bonfire also!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

paradapirate06 said:


> Hey I'm really wanting to get a new jacket. I really like some of the burton lines out right now, but would like to know what else is pretty good. I have the 06 Standard ROnin Jacket right now and have been really pleased with it. I guess i was wondering if there are other jackets out there from other brands (686, volcom,etc.) that are similar to that ronin
> 
> thanks


i use DC exotex  it's was spendy...but i've never been wet or cold the 2 years i've had them


----------

